# Malt Prices And The Drought



## Batz (30/4/07)

I know Australia is in a drought,grain prices are on the rise we all know,feed grains have gone through the roof.
Malted grains had to follow it was only a matter of time.

Now is the UK or Germany also in drought? If not why have their malts suddenly gone up in price with the Australian malts,all have had a price increase together.
Could we be taken for a ride here? I think perhaps yes <_< 

Batz


----------



## blackbock (30/4/07)

Batz said:


> Now is the UK or Germany also in drought? If not why have their malts suddenly gone up in price with the Australian malts,all have had a price increase together.



Are you referring to the price of these malts worldwide, or just the local prices?


----------



## blackbock (30/4/07)

Increased use of barley crops for subsidised Biofuels combined with poor harvests and reduced acreage? 

Read this for some possible explanations.


----------



## Ross (30/4/07)

Batz said:


> I know Australia is in a drought,grain prices are on the rise we all know,feed grains have gone through the roof.
> Malted grains had to follow it was only a matter of time.
> 
> Now is the UK or Germany also in drought? If not why have their malts suddenly gone up in price with the Australian malts,all have had a price increase together.
> ...



Maybe do a bit of research first - Europe was devastated by floods at harvest time. A local customer of mine was over in Germany at the time & his father-in-law who grows barley for Weyermanns got only 5 of his 14 day harvest gathered before the storms wiped the rest out - It's bad everywhere unfortunately  .
What will upset me, is if the prices don't drop if it's followed by a good harvest - but for that we'll have to wait & see...

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (30/4/07)

All turns to shit within the same month  









I have my doubts about prices falling Ross,sunflower seeds by 20kg cost me around $25.00 18 months ago,now I can order them as the grain barn will not stock them for $65.00,good luck to us <_< 

Batz


----------



## Batz (30/4/07)

Ross said:


> Maybe do a bit of research first
> cheers Ross



I could not find anything on why all Australian and imported malts happened to rise in price on the same day.

Batz


----------



## MHB (30/4/07)

Malt is a commodity it's traded world wide, come every March, the new season prices come out. By March both the northern and southern hemisphere crops are in so the amount of malting barley is known.

The price moves up and down according to demand and quality, like all commodities.

I think you would be kidding your self if you think it ever comes all the way down, after a big hike like we are seeing this year.

We will have to get used to higher prices is all

MHB


----------



## Paul H (30/4/07)

I am just glad I don't make my beer out of Brocoli, at $7.99 a kilo it would break me  

Cheers

PAul


----------



## tangent (30/4/07)

i put 1/2 a banana in a brew once in my heady carefree younger days...
i remember when lamb was cheap as at the butchers. it went up once and never came down.


----------



## oldbugman (30/4/07)

And US production was down due to ethanol production.

So even less barley world wide.


----------



## Tony (30/4/07)

dont make me mention fuel

oops too late

I think the drought is affecting the quality of the grain as well.

all we can do is pray for rain now, all the jokes about growing our own barly may not be so far fetched soon

mmmmmmm rain please god.............. PLEASE !!!


----------



## oldbugman (30/4/07)

Just imagine firing up the mower on a saturday and going out to mow the front barley patch.


----------



## johnno (30/4/07)

Tony said:


> all the jokes about growing our own barly may not be so far fetched soon




Bulk buy few hundred acres for the ahb community? Get the growing started.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (30/4/07)

johnno said:


> Bulk buy few hundred acres for the ahb community? Get the growing started.
> 
> cheers
> johnno



try a few thousand acres mate

i worked for years in the cotton industry and they have single fields that are miles long and wide

ooooooo found this

http://au.news.yahoo.com/070422/19/137ab.html

here is my dream back yard

i wish

http://www.yorke.sa.gov.au/gallery/images/barley_jpg.jpg


----------



## Darren (30/4/07)

Batz said:


> I know Australia is in a drought,grain prices are on the rise we all know,feed grains have gone through the roof.
> Malted grains had to follow it was only a matter of time.
> 
> Batz




Batz,

Seems malt prices are going to go through the roof. Grain and Grape obviously expecting enormous rises are quoting prices/gram.

Look out gold :unsure: 

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/index.php?...amp;&page=3

cheers

Darren


----------



## Tony (30/4/07)

those prices seem fair to me.

that is a good way to do it IMO.

a lot of brewers starting out dont want to buy a kilo of Roast barly or caraaroma so they can pay per gram.

3 to 5$/kg for german specialty malt seems fine to me.

I have not noticed the price hike yet........ might get a bag of wheat before it gets too bad though

cheers


----------



## BenH (30/4/07)

OldBugman said:


> And US production was down due to ethanol production.
> 
> So even less barley world wide.



Umm, isn't that what we want the barley for? :blink:


----------



## reVoxAHB (30/4/07)

Darren said:


> Grain and Grape obviously expecting enormous rises are quoting prices/gram.



Mid-March of this year, G&G were expecting rises as high as 35%-40% from the first of April (from their newsletter and in-shop service). By the end of March they were speculating 25%-35% (not quite as bad, as predicted).. As Ross pointed out, this has unfortunately hit everywhere (in early March, John at G&G mentioned US, Europe and AUS being effected).

I wanted to point out, G&G went out of their way encouraging anyone to pre-purchase grains, knowing full and well they would increase, at the pre-increase price. Although limits were established, I found this commendable beyond question.

I jokingly told them I'd have my 18 month daughter establish 'a pre-paid account' in their grain book. And my wife. And myself, of course. And my brother in law, and his cousin and his fourth-third cousin, and dog :super: 

Of course, I simply purchased grains for myself to the limit, both domestic and imported.


----------



## oldbugman (1/5/07)

BenH said:


> Umm, isn't that what we want the barley for? :blink:


----------



## winkle (4/5/07)

BenH said:


> Umm, isn't that what we want the barley for? :blink:



and eventual methane production


----------



## Wortgames (4/5/07)

_*Average daily consumption of beer in Germany last year was 111.6 litres per head*_

God damn!


----------



## Steve (4/5/07)

im sure I saw a month or two ago on SkyNews UK that England was in drought conditions and they were introducing water restrictions  ....but it never bloody stops raining.


----------



## winkle (4/5/07)

WortGames said:


> _*Average daily consumption of beer in Germany last year was 111.6 litres per head*_
> 
> God damn!



Any wonder they lost the war..... :blink:


----------



## delboy (4/5/07)

thats not funny anymore!

h34r: 



delboy


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/5/07)

Any guesses on the new average price of a 25kg of local malt and international malts?

Is it time for a hellar big AHB malt bulk buy?


----------



## Steve (4/5/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Any guesses on the new average price of a 25kg of local malt and international malts?
> 
> Is it time for a hellar big AHB malt bulk buy?




Last bag of golden promise cost me $52. Before the rise in March it was $47.....same for a bag of Weyermann Pilsner.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Batz (4/5/07)

Local malt can still be bought at good prices

Batz


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/5/07)

I bought some grain yesterday from ESB

1 x 25kg JW Export Pilsner was $65

1 x 12.5kg JW Malted Wheat was $40

Apparently this was the first shipment of malt after the April 1 price hikes :huh: 

Ouch  

Cheers


----------



## Trent (13/5/07)

Well, that isnt really cheap, but when ya think about it, its still about $2.50 a kg, $3 a kg for the wheat. Not as bad as it could have been I suppose, I am fairly happy to pay that (but would obviously rather pay less).
All the best
Trent


----------

